
Tesla’s biggest market in Europe becomes the Netherlands as Model 3 sales surge - reddotX
https://electrek.co/2019/12/05/tesla-biggest-market-europe-netherlands-model-3-sales-surge/
======
kerakaali
Somewhat important to note I think is that the Netherlands has the highest
public charge points to electric vehicle ratios in the world [0] which adds to
the appeal (and lowers the barrier) of owning an electric vehicle.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/TheICCT/status/915456384300281857](https://twitter.com/TheICCT/status/915456384300281857)

~~~
rnentjes
Also the taxes are changing so everyone wants one before the end of the year.
Q1 2020 wont be this good.

~~~
Scarblac
That is mentioned in the first sentence of the article.

~~~
contravariant
True but I reckon it will be the main cause of the surge described in the
article, the current tax rules happen to be _very_ favourable for the Tesla
model 3, which will be changed at the start of next year.

